# Cervelo vs Colnago



## PYP (Jul 21, 2009)

Am looking to upgrade my bike.Am looking at how to get most out of my budget
Frame-Cervelo R3 with either Dura Ace 7800 or even 7900, and then spend more on better wheels.
vs Colnago extreme power.
Dura Ace 7800, with average wheels


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

PYP said:


> Am looking to upgrade my bike.Am looking at how to get most out of my *budget*
> Frame-Cervelo R3 with either Dura Ace 7800 or even 7900, and then spend more on better wheels.
> vs Colnago extreme power.
> Dura Ace 7800, with average wheels


This word doesn't belong in the equation you have laid out. Colnago/Cervelo + DA doesn't = Budget.


----------



## PYP (Jul 21, 2009)

I see your point but at every price level there is still a budget that has to be met.
My question is whether I will tell the difference between the 2 frames, and whether I am better off going with a slightly cheaper frame and spending more on better wheels. (Can get a good price on this particular Colnago frame)


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Buy Ultegra and spend more on wheels. You make no mention of what wheels you are interested in so I have no clue what you are looking at putting together.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Which one fits the best? Which one looks the best too you? Which on tickles you in that special spot?
Questions of which bike is better and what should I get are pretty much irrelevant. All bikes that you would buy in a bike shop are great bikes. 

The most important question you should ask yourself is which would you like to ride more. Because in the end it's all about riding, doesn't matter if the bike costs $1000 or 10,000.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

For bikes at that price level I wouldn't commit to anything without riding both first, preferably with the components you're looking to get. 

And wheels can make a major difference in performance and road feel (and cost), so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

Why not look at the the Colnago EPS?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The Colnago looks better, there's your best answer! And yes, the new Ultegra or SRAM would be a great alternative.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Cause the EPS is going to be $1500 more than an EP and $2500 more than the Cervelo.
Personally I would get the EP with '10 Ultegra and decent wheels.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

removed


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Cervelo and Colnago are two completely different bikes...Cervelo has those very thin seatstays for ride comfort, Colnago EP has beefy tubes and leaf shaped chainstays for stiffness and power transfer. They are no Wal-Mart bikes and you should probably test ride them before you dish out four-digit cash for it (or if you got a lot of cash then ....)....and if you're thinking about Colnago, you may want to think about Campy...Chorus for the big bang for the buck


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I think the Colnago looks better but what do you think? Seriously, you should consider the Cervelo if you're looking at Dura Ace equipment. While I'm a huge fan of Shimano, a Colnago without Campy just sounds blasphemy. By the way, don't downgrade to Ultegra. Ultegra's not bad, but if you go to Ultegra, you might as well consider 105. Ultegra is good but it's more like a "105 SL". Many will argue with me on this but in all honesty, it's not an insult. 105 is really good. However, if you want the real deal and are in it for the long run, Stick with Dura Ace.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

PYP said:


> Am looking to upgrade my bike.Am looking at how to get most out of my budget
> Frame-Cervelo R3 with either Dura Ace 7800 or even 7900, and then spend more on better wheels.
> vs Colnago extreme power.
> Dura Ace 7800, with average wheels



Define "better" wheels. You can have arguably some of the finest wheels available hand built for under $600.

Which frame will fit your body and riding style better?

Why not Campy Chorus or Record?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

simplyhankk said:


> Cervelo and Colnago are two completely different bikes...Cervelo has those very thin seatstays for ride comfort, Colnago EP has beefy tubes and leaf shaped chainstays for stiffness and power transfer. They are no Wal-Mart bikes and you should probably test ride them before you dish out four-digit cash for it (or if you got a lot of cash then ....)....and if you're thinking about Colnago, you may want to think about Campy...Chorus for the big bang for the buck



Chorus would be a very good choice. The Cervelo may have those thin seat stays but the Colnago is likely the more comfortable/less punishing/less fatiguing frame to ride of the two for most people.


----------



## PYP (Jul 21, 2009)

Have never really used Campy, just got used to Shimano
Wheels-either High end Mavic/Fulcrum, or Have enjoyed My Zipp 404's until one cracked after hitting pothole


----------



## vtbiker (Feb 20, 2006)

While not exactly the same, what I had/have is pretty close.

Had an R3 with 7800/ssl's
Have a C50 with record/fulcrum 1's

The Cervelo was lighter, the Colnago has a better ride. It's really that simple.

However, the biggest difference is when I switched the wheels over to tubeless. The ride is so much smoother it changed what I thought "cushy" was. Once you switch, you will never go back.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Light weight can be a factor, but isn't the whole story. There's nothing worse than riding a bike that is super light and realizing it rides like crap. After that the light weight means every little. Try them both, then decide.

Now if I had to choose it would be Colnago. Problem is I live where Cervelo lives, so I see a ton of them on every ride, but rarely see Colnago. And from what people have written the Colnago sounds like a long lasting, well built, comfortable bike that delivers, with a great racing history. 

I'd only put Campy Record on it, if you're going to spend that kind of money, and lastly I'd get handbuilt wheels (nio30, cx-ray spokes, WI or Record hubs). 

After that setup just ride it forever.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

PYP said:


> Have enjoyed My Zipp 404's until one cracked after hitting pothole


See what you get with expensive wheels. I never buy expensive wheels to train or road ride on (anymore :mad2: ). In other words if they're clinchers my personal preference is a 32 3x say open pro with what ever hub but the expensive wheels IMHO would only be considered by me for racing and then I would go with a strong built tubular. There are so many imitation racing wheels out there also like a 20 spoke radial front that weighs as much as a 32 spoke. 3x built wheels are stronger, corner better. and ride much nicer on the road anyway compared to a radial laced wheel. The only time I would even consider a radial laced wheel is to race on for weight savings and then only a hilly RR. I had a light weight set of Velomax clinchers when they came out and they sucked for crits and were beat to hell in one season (decent sprinting but sloppy in the corners). Now my open pro's 3x have been going nicely for a few years. They're pretty light and ride nice too. Clinchers for road training and tubulars in a race if you can afford it since in a race you're not going to be fixing a flat. This is just my personal opinion though. Oh and by the way I would definitely get the colnago frame with Chorus or even Centaur if I had to choose between the Cervelo with expensive wheels. the Colnago will ride smoother and corner better with a 3x than the Cervelo will with a radial laced wheel.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I went for a EPS with Super Record...(I have owned a cervelo RS before too)

Yes the colnago frame weighs a few hundred grams more; but the ride quality and stiffness of the front end cannot be beaten for a non custom bike and a weight difference of a few hundred grams does not get noticed whilst riding - it only matters at the coffee shop

That being said - the seat tube angles on the smaller colnago's can be very steep wheras Cervelo use 73 on all sizes, so that could come into play regarding fit for you - If you are short with long femurs etc. 

Colnago having 23 sizes in each bike might also help get you a better fit than the 5 or so on Cervelo.

The guys who wrote Colnago with Shimano is a no go should look at about 99% of the teams that Colnago have sponsored over the years - Milram, Rabobank etc. If I was to buy another Colnago, yeah i'd put Record or SR on it but the 7800/7900 DA is bloody good kit also.

Another bike to consider might be a Time VXRS or similar...better fit for many below 5'8".

Cervelo's are nice rides but the production quality to a c series colnago is way behind - just look inside the headtube...


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

So tell us what did u end up buying and in retro spection was it the right one


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Colnago+Campagnolo=WIN


----------



## kimt (Jun 26, 2012)

Colnago + campy is so hot.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

If you're going with Shimano, you should buy the Cervelo, which is also made in Asia - they're made for each other. 

Besides being Italian, etc. the traditionalist in me likes the classic lines of the lugged Colnagos (steel or carbon). I have owned a few of their monocoque frames, while nice I prefered the ride of the lugged framed C40, C50 and MXL. Moreover, it's my opinion that the lugged frames always look in style regardless of age, where the aesthetics of most monocoque frames will wane as newer styles are produced - kind of a flavor of the month thing. . I really don't care for the looks of the Pinarellos, Cervelos, Specialized, and BMCs. Again, just my opinion....


----------

